# Dave Hickey..Paging Dave Hickey..Please pick up the white phone



## bill105 (Mar 19, 2003)

Dave Hickey..Paging Dave Hickey..Please pick up the white phone 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dave,

Being our resident Look specialist, would you have a wild @ss guess on what this frame would weigh, any history about this particular model, if this is a good deal, etc? Would you know the seatpost diameter too?

Your comments are appreciated. May Dallas have a rain free, perpetual mid 70's degree summer.


http://www.racycles.com/sdrf/catalog/look_kg-131__01_3759086.htm


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bill105 said:


> Dave Hickey..Paging Dave Hickey..Please pick up the white phone
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I saw the question in the general forum first and replied there. Anyway, it's weighs around 1950grams for the frame and fork. I'll verify the actual weight tonight. It's a very nice riding frame. In the LOOK lineup, this frame fell mid-range. It was made in Asia if that's improtant to you


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Bill, here is the info on the 131


----------



## bill105 (Mar 19, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Bill, here is the info on the 131


holy cow dave! do you have double secret access to the look internet archives or something? thanks!


----------

